# New to Schutzhund with a couple of questions



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

We're brand new to schutzhund. We've been searching for a club for the last 6 months. We were willing to travel the 2+ hours to train but could never get trainers/clubs to call us or email us back with information. We have a new schutzhund club which has just formed and is less than an hour from us. I've spoken with the trainer and it seems like this is just the type of club we've been looking for. We'll be taking both our dogs to be evaluated this weekend and to check out the club.

Our almost 10 month old puppy has already received his VP rating and will be going in April to try for his SG. I know it's important to get this rating before 24 months of age if we want to have an easier time getting a breed survey and V rating in the future. He is WGSL. 

My female is 28 months old has her CGC and is training for rally but hasn't done any type of schutzhund training. She is 75% WL and 25% ASL. She's done awesome all through obedience and rally training, has great drive, loves to work, good nerve, great focus and picks up everything quickly. I know we're getting a late start with her but this dog always enjoys learning new things. I never taught her to bark for what she wants and taught her to do so in just 10 minutes last week. The only reason she doesn't have her RN or OB titles yet is because up until now, I was a chicken to step in the ring. I think she would really enjoy schutzhund. We'll be trying for her BH first.

Now for a couple of questions:

Will it be possible for my female to ever get a breed survey since she never received an SG before 24 months of age? What kind of hoops am I going to have to jump through for this? Wasn't planning on schutzhund when we bought her. We were just planning on AKC obedience and rally titles.

At what age do you start training your dogs for the AD and what's the best way to start?


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

GSDOWNED said:


> Will it be possible for my female to ever get a breed survey since she never received an SG before 24 months of age? What kind of hoops am I going to have to jump through for this? Wasn't planning on schutzhund when we bought her. We were just planning on AKC obedience and rally titles.
> 
> At what age do you start training your dogs for the AD and what's the best way to start?


Don't quote me on this, as I am new too, but I believe yes the dog can get Koer'd. However, to Koer after 24 months, the dog must have atleast an SchH1 (or IPO1 rather now).

You can start taking your dog on longer runs starting now. Just build up the endurance. Don't do it to a young pup, but if your dog is over 2 they should be fine


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Couple of things to check out.

Go to the club with out the dog and watch. Watch the people, training, interaction.

*Check and validate training and titling claims*. You want to make sure that what is claimed and what you are expecting is close to what you will get.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

There are some long established and accomplished clubs in Ohio. Sue is VERY correct - check out the claims of the trainer in the club to be sure before you commit any time or money....

there is a very true saying!!! NO training is better than BAD training!  

A show rating "counts" for a koer if received between 12 and 24 months. Otherwise, you need to get one after the dog gets it's IPO1...the Koer requires BH - AD - IPO1 (or better, or HGH), Show Rating, Hip cert (OFA OR SV) and Elbow cert (SV only at this point)

Lee


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

GSDOWNED said:


> Now for a couple of questions:
> 
> Will it be possible for my female to ever get a breed survey since she never received an SG before 24 months of age? What kind of hoops am I going to have to jump through for this? Wasn't planning on schutzhund when we bought her. We were just planning on AKC obedience and rally titles.



Yes. Well, both dogs will need the following at minimum: SchH1 (or HGH), BH, AD, either a-stamp hips and elbows (WDA, USCA) or OFA hips and elbows (USCA), and a show card of "G" or better. The female will have to be shown in the Working Class *after* obtaining a SchH title. She does not have to "V", only go "G" or better. Ratings from the open class (24mos+ no title) do not count towards a breed survey.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Thanks for all your help. I really do appreciate it. We should be able to get my female's BH this year. She knows her obedience well. Just need to pratice the SV pattern and style. Should I work on this first before training for the AD or can I work on it now too?

Is a treadmill useful when training for the AD?


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Problem with treadmills is that most cannot accomodate the stride/gait of a GSD, they are too long in the body. You'd need a special dog treadmill. Also depending on the surface the club is using for the AD, you may need to get the dogs' footpads conditioned. If the AD is run on asphalt that's going to be a problem for dogs that have only run on trails or grass.

Are you doing the Cedar Hill trial? I'm planning on doing that one. Two ADs (which I have not started training myself or either dog for!), a BH, possibly some show ratings, possibly a breed survey.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Liesje said:


> Problem with treadmills is that most cannot accomodate the stride/gait of a GSD, they are too long in the body. You'd need a special dog treadmill. Also depending on the surface the club is using for the AD, you may need to get the dogs' footpads conditioned. If the AD is run on asphalt that's going to be a problem for dogs that have only run on trails or grass.
> 
> Are you doing the Cedar Hill trial? I'm planning on doing that one. Two ADs (which I have not started training myself or either dog for!), a BH, possibly some show ratings, possibly a breed survey.


Yes, that's where we're going for our pup's G/SG. It may be a good opportunity for our female's BH. 

You're right, my treadmill probably wouldn't be the best idea. I don't want it to cause her to short stride. I know it's too short for my male. Of course, he's way too young to start conditioning for the AD.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Lies!

You will be down here!!!


----------

